# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  New steps - Think I stuffed them

## damien

This weekend I set to the task of constructing some steps from the balcony to the ground (About 40cms total height - 2 steps).  
Anyway I dug away some dirt, constructed a frame (90mm high) for the road base to go in and did all the step work. The bottom row of blocks sits ON THE ROAD BASE. 
Now the actual construction went ok. But it wasnt till later that I realised that when I take the wood framing away the bottom layer of road base has no support on 3 sides  :Doh: . AAAARRRRGHHH. Now I could build up the dirt to support it or will it just collapse anyway. 
I was thinking when I remove the wood frame i could perhaps use a mix (perhaps a render mix) to hold the road base in? Would this work or is there a better option???    
Just been thinking of another solution, I might make a triangular wall made out of concrete (quickset perhaps) to support the sides. That way i can bring soil all the way up to the base of the block and the concrete support wont be visible.

----------


## BanPC

1) If the base of the first course step base is your intended finished hieght of the ground (ie you are going to back fill and turf the yard up to this hieght) I would remove the formwork use an aggregate mix (rapid set) to cap the perimeter of the road base (as you would the outside course of pavers) and go ahead and back fill up to the base lay the turf and thats it. 
2) If the finished height of the yard is going to stay the same, it would appear you have finished one or half of one course high.  I would form an square apron of aggregate concrete around the whole base slightly wider than a step, and after it slightly goes off gently hose to create an exposed finish that looks like it will match into the blocks and step tiles.  You can choose your aggregate stone size and colour to suit... put it in the trailer to take home and barrow mix it for the amount you will need.   
.

----------


## damien

Thanks for the reply. 
Provided the weather is good I am going to secure the road base with quickset and then build the dirt and grass up next to and over the concrete. 
The ground level will be equal to the bottom of the lower block (which is the top of the wood frame)

----------

